# What color do I paint my nails?



## sidneyshortcake (Jul 31, 2013)

Ladies, I have a dilemma! On August 3rd I am going on a cruise to celebrate my sisters quinceanera. If you didnt know, A quinceanera is a formal celebration of a girl turning 15, a woman. I plan on wearing this dress:



with gold heels, and gold accessories. A red lip and brown eyeshadow. I have no idea what color to paint my nails!! I dont want to do red because it is not a summer color but all the summer colors clash with the my outfit. What color should I paint my nails?


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 31, 2013)

Firstly, that dress is to die for.  Gorgeous!

I would go with gold or a nice neutral nude like this model is wearing.  I think red would be too much also.



> Originally Posted by *sidneyshortcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I have a dilemma! On August 3rd I am going on a cruise to celebrate my sisters quinceanera. If you didnt know, A quinceanera is a formal celebration of a girl turning 15, a woman. I plan on wearing this dress:
> 
> ...


----------



## cocogiuli (Aug 1, 2013)

Something like this? http://www.parokeets.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Essence_Nude_Glam_Iced_Latte_parokeets.jpg

I don't know if in your country there's the same brand, but I think you can find a similar colour without too much difficulty.

Your dress is fantastic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 1, 2013)

Exactly.  That's a gorgeous, low key colour that compliments but doesn't distract the eye away from the dress.



> Originally Posted by *cocogiuli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something like this? http://www.parokeets.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Essence_Nude_Glam_Iced_Latte_parokeets.jpg
> 
> ...


----------

